
Show HN: Nocturnal – A Dimness and Night Shift Menu Bar App for macOS Catalina - hish-
https://github.com/joshjon/nocturnal
======
somidscr21
This looks interesting, I too have problems even in the darkest of dark night
shift. To be perfectly honest, I was ready to `brew install nocturnal` and
test it out, but I'm not going to figure out what Carthage is and get that
bootstrapped just to try this. I realize that's pure laziness on my part, but
people are lazy when they can be. Might be an easy-ish hurdle to get more
adopters

------
wingerlang
Nice looking readme, I like how you made the example image. With white
background and fading the bar itself out on the edges!

For the app itself, not sure I’d use it as I feel night shift works well
already.

~~~
hish-
Thanks! I really like to go all out when I create a readme haha The main
reason I made the app was for the darker than dark dimness functionality as my
eyes struggle in a dark room even at lowest brightness! As for the night shift
slider it is mainly a bonus feature I added in which I thought could be useful
for anyone that may find night shift a bit too strong at times (e.g. during
the day). Ultimately, most people probably wouldn't need it but for people
with sensitive eyes like myself I think its useful :)

